# Speakers



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

My tweeters sounded like crap. I bought some Rockwell/Fosgate 3 way and put in door. Very simple did not have to change speaker cover. Bought 2 spacer rings for 6.5" speakers. What I did was put center hole at top marked each half way between 2 bolt points. drilled 5/16" hole all the way through for the speaker wires. Then I had a right and left and could just turn for either door. The nice thing about the adapters are they are hallow so I set the new speakers where the plug matched where I drilled the hole, then mounted speakers with 6-32 x 1/2" screws. Very easy to mount. Mounted speakers, sliced wires and door panel went right back into place with no modifications and plenty of room for window to go down. That keeps my door panel stock. I would not buy those speakers, the base is good but mid-range and tweeter not so good. Was not happy with them. I had my factory tweeters disconnected. I decided to get 3 capacitors since I had an extra tweeter from salvage yard. I mess up the first one trying to solder the capacitor to the speaker itself. So on the other 2 tweeters I cut the wire off at the capacitor. There is plenty of room where they mount. I ordered the same capacitor that was on the speaker for $6.50 with shipping. When I soldered the wires I overlapped them about 1/4" which kept the heat away from both the capacitor and speaker. Make note that the short leg on capacitor goes to center terminal on the speaker. Then I took plastic tape and insulated the bare wires, messy stuff. Later I installed and both were working. Then this morning I put my factory Rockwell/fosgate speakers back in and my stereo sounds so much better. Have to turn treble down on my audio system. My factory stereo has the amp and subwoofer in trunk. I ordered RadioShack 2720060 4.7uF 50V 105°C Bi Polarized Electrolytic Capacitor Radial. The tweeter can be repaired. What I ordered are the same that are on the speakers. I hope this helps someone. Now I have a pair of speakers I don't need. So be it.:laugh:


----------



## RMnomad1 (May 16, 2019)

Since you are familiar with Sentra spkr. sizes...what size speaker fits the rear deck? On a budget I'm gonna use an AM/FM with 2 rear deck speakers. ALSO: I've got a 2000 Sentra SE S2.0. It's got a passenger side antenna mount (factory) but antenna missing. Will OEM Nissan parts have that mast? Thx.


----------



## RMnomad1 (May 16, 2019)

So will 6 1/2" speakers fit into the rear deck ? Also: what grade of NGK plugs do you recommend? I don't mind spending for the most appropriate plug. I want the best plug for a healthy B15 2.0. It's a spunky little engine. Thanks for your help so far. PD


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I answered your spark plug question in your other post (essentially, stick with the factory type NGK plugs). If you have the manual antenna, the mast is Nissan # 28215-ZL80A. If my memory serves correct, the rear deck speakers were round, either 5-1/4" or 5-1/2"...but I believe you can get 6-1/2" to work. Your best bet is to go to Crutchfield.com. Their site can show you what will fit your care and they have often include the necessary instructions and installation brackets, etc. You can also talk to their sales help, which are really great! I've been buying from them for over 15 years and they've never done me wrong. Here's their site link:

https://www.crutchfield.com/


----------

